# WTB ''Duckworth'' Brand Skip-tooth Chain.



## HUFFMANBILL (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello,

I am in the market for any good useable condition ''Duckworth'' Brand skip-tooth chains.  These are the chains with the out-line of a duck on the connecting links.  Prefer 56 link chains, however I would be interested in any length chains available.  Please provide size, condition and price.  Also, a couple good clear pictures would speak volumes.  Please email me direct at whstrong45@aol.com .  Thank you.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## jkent (Feb 8, 2014)

I have one that came off a 1923 mead ranger. I'll have to dig it out. It's in pretty good shape. $50 shipped
I'll get you pictures if interested.
let me know.
Thanks, JKent


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 8, 2014)

Did your mead come with a skip tooth chain? My Ranger, from about tyhe same year is skip tooth, I have been assuming that it was converted.

Did Duckworth chains come stock on any bikes?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## neighbor (Feb 9, 2014)

*quack quack*






not a skip tooth and not for sale, this chain came with an old raleigh from the 30's that i bought a couple of years ago, no outline of a duck on it either.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Feb 9, 2014)

jkent said:


> I have one that came off a 1923 mead ranger. I'll have to dig it out. It's in pretty good shape. $50 shipped
> I'll get you pictures if interested.
> let me know.
> Thanks, JKent




Yes, I am interested. Send Pics.  PM sent.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Feb 26, 2014)

*Still looking for ''Duckworth'' Chains*

OK everyone,

I am very surprised at the lack of responses.  No one has a ''Duckworth'' Skiptooth chain they can part with?  They can't be that rare!  I have 3 that I have found on ebay in the past month or so.  I still need a couple more.  So let me know what you have.  Remember, I am looking for the chain with the Duck outline on each connecting link.  I don't care if it is a Mallard, Pin-tail or Donald Duck as long as it is a Duck outline.  Thank you.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 27, 2014)

HUFFMANBILL said:


> OK everyone,
> 
> I am very surprised at the lack of responses.
> Regards,
> Bill



why?..,.,..,.?


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Feb 27, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> why?..,.,..,.?




Why Not?

Are you selling or just posting the picture?


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi there,

Believe this is the chain type you are looking for. Feel free to PM me.

Nate

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/duckworth-skiptooth-1-pitch-chain-add-sections-avail.128009/


----------

